# I would LOVE to be thin again :(



## LeoLeah77

This weight is driving me crazy. I can't diet all that brilliantly because I don't have time to prepare majorly healthy meals with LO as I'm not living with OH at the moment. I walk with the pram every day though but I'm still seeing no change. I'm left with a lovely fat, flabby tummy after a c-section too and i got stretch marks everywhere! I want to be a size ten again! :cry:

Can ANYONE give me any tips on how they lost weight after having a baby, preferably ones that had c-sections? I been told its way harder for those who had c-sections to lose weight than those who had a natural birth.


----------



## MiniKiwi

I counted calories using myfitnesspal.com It's really easy to use. You will lose weight if you properly manage your calories and exercise. I've lost 22+lbs in the last 5 months just watching what I eat. It doesn't need to be majorly healthy and a massive pain in the ass. A simple diet of proteins and veges, fruit, eggs, yoghurt etc will be easy to maintain.

You really have to put the effort in. It's hard but so worth it to feel good again. I didn't have a c section but I know if I'd sat on my ass and continued to eat pizza and pasta every day that I wouldn't have lost the weight. Get motivated, you will feel great, it's worth every ounce of effort.

All the ladies in the dieting & weightloss section on BnB are sooo helpful and lovely, start a journal and we'll all help and support you with your weightloss


----------



## LeoLeah77

MiniKiwi said:


> I counted calories using myfitnesspal.com It's really easy to use. You will lose weight if you properly manage your calories and exercise. I've lost 22+lbs in the last 5 months just watching what I eat. It doesn't need to be majorly healthy and a massive pain in the ass. A simple diet of proteins and veges, fruit, eggs, yoghurt etc will be easy to maintain.
> 
> You really have to put the effort in. It's hard but so worth it to feel good again. I didn't have a c section but I know if I'd sat on my ass and continued to eat pizza and pasta every day that I wouldn't have lost the weight. Get motivated, you will feel great, it's worth every ounce of effort.
> 
> All the ladies in the dieting & weightloss section on BnB are sooo helpful and lovely, start a journal and we'll all help and support you with your weightloss

But it seems so difficult with a baby. All I want to do is stick a microwaveable meal in and get it down me before Ava needs my attention again! X x


----------



## MiniKiwi

It is difficult to find exercise time, but that's all. I do the 30 day shred every day, it's a 20 minute workout and LO is usually fine to just watch or I do it while she naps.

Healthy eating is a lifestyle change and if you want to do it, it becomes very easy.

The only way to lose weight is to work hard at it, if you want it that bad, you'll find the time. Trust me, it is worth it :hugs:


----------



## Sapphire83

I had a c-section and went back to work six weeks ago. I haven't changed my diet but I walk home during my breaks to express. I believe that both walking as well as expressing are to 'blame' for my weight loss. :winkwink:


----------



## Scottish mum

Me too!! I didn't have a c section however I have put lots of weight on and can't get motivated i too was a uk size 10 and im determined that I cannot go back to work like this so I'm going back to the gym. It's soo hard as I can't be bothered cooking either as my priority is lo like all of us on this forum. I think if you can watch calories you can still have what's easy just not lots of it. Xx


----------



## Bella_Bee

Get a sling and babywear while you cook. My OH is never home for dinner and we have to manage. 

I cut out wheat and dairy when my youngest was 2 weeks old and lost all my babyweight plus another 3 stone. No exercise other than walking. Effortless! I lost inches almost overnight from just cutting the wheat.

Anyway, I eat really well. I eat quite a lot of fat as it's good for you, despite what people may say, and keeps you fuller for longer. It's a better source of energy for your body than empty carbs. Low carb, high fat and protein and you'll be healthy in no time.

Takes motivation but you can do it.


----------



## megangrohl

MiniKiwi said:


> It is difficult to find exercise time, but that's all. I do the 30 day shred every day, it's a 20 minute workout and LO is usually fine to just watch or I do it while she naps.
> 
> Healthy eating is a lifestyle change and if you want to do it, it becomes very easy.
> 
> The only way to lose weight is to work hard at it, if you want it that bad, you'll find the time. Trust me, it is worth it :hugs:

^^This! I also am getting back into the 30 day shred. I lost a ton of inches doing that, plus eathing healthy. veggies are quick and easy and very healthy for you. My LO cries for me sometimes but if I dont eat I am cranky so I just let her cry a bit til I have eaten. Usually she goes off and does her own thing unless she is hungry, then I feed her. but still it's realy not that hard you just have to be motivated enough to actually make the time and do it. 20 minutes a day is totally doable even with a baby and my LO is severely high needs too!

I lost 60 lbs with MFP alone and I had a c-section. I was 10 lbs overweight and gained 50 during pregnancy so I was quite heavy. Then I started 30ds and lost a bunch of inches. If I can do it anyone can. 

GL.


----------



## mizzywizzy

i too need to lose this weight, its so depressing looking in the mirror and seeing a saggy tummy with loads of stretch marks. How long do you wait after having your baby before you can resume exercise?


----------



## jenniferttc1

I don't do diets, I refuse. But I make changes. I usually eat fries and bread, and lots of them. Instead I'll take the bun off my burger, and eat some seasoned veggies. I have found broccoli in the skillet with a little olive oil, steak seasoning, pepper, and garlic to be FANTASTIC. Suprisingly the steak seasoning really brings out great smokey flavor. Instead of fried chicken, I do "baked" fried chicken. Cut out those sweets with a big bowl of fruits for those late night I want to munch on something in bed. I also eat LOTS of pickles when I just feel the need to eat something.


----------



## MetalMaiden

stalking! I have 25 to lose but I am so exhausted lol (i prolly need something like the 30ds then more than ever! i UsED to be athletic!) I kno its worth it but i cant get motivated when i've got a lack of sleep headache. I go for walks when its sunny...


----------



## kayyheyy

I was back to my prePregnancy weight 2 weeks pp without dieting or any crazy changes :) if you have any questions about what I did I will gladly help anyone! Fitness and health is what I do for a living, just send me a message :)


----------



## Larkspur

kayyheyy said:


> I was back to my prePregnancy weight 2 weeks pp without dieting or any crazy changes :) if you have any questions about what I did I will gladly help anyone! Fitness and health is what I do for a living, just send me a message :)

LOL, I'm guessing you didn't put much on in the first place and are <25 years old.


----------



## scottiejunior

I'm also using my fitness pal- i don't do any exercise really if I'm honest but I use it to monitor what I eat (it tells you how many calories are in EVERYTHING) and it gives you a target on how many calories to have based on what you want to weigh etc


----------



## MiniKiwi

mizzywizzy said:


> i too need to lose this weight, its so depressing looking in the mirror and seeing a saggy tummy with loads of stretch marks. How long do you wait after having your baby before you can resume exercise?

Do you have a six week check up with a doctor where you live? I think six weeks is good and you can ask your doctor then. I was faaaaarrrr too tired to think of exercise for the first three months. I started when LO was three or four months old. Give yourself some time to heal and adjust to never sleeping and then start :) Oh and those stretchies will fade, mine are barely visible now


Also, to the woman who lost all her weight 2 weeks pp with no diet...that definitely wouldn't work for me, I gained 60+ pounds after eating nothing but pizza for MONTHS! So hard work was definitely necessary for me :haha: But you're more than welcome to tell me if you have a magical secret :p


----------



## babyrough

Haven't read all the responses so don't know if it's been mentioned but if you don't want too cook then the Weight Watchers meals are really good, they have loads too chose from and are only £1 each in Iceland :) I've lost half a stone in about 2 and a half week just by counting calories and eating them meals. I've cut down to 1200 calories a day and got low fat versions of everything. Also if u want a quick excersise, Josie Gibsons DVD is brill, workout only last 20 mins. Good luck :)


----------



## Elf34

Losing weight is the toughest thing .. I know because I was a size 16/18 5 years ago weighing 12-13st. I lost 5 stones by counting calories that and switching to veggies and weight watchers meals, plus portion control. When I got pregnant it terrified me putting the weight back on, I put 2.5st on .. And after 3 months I was back to 8st 5lb and a size 8. How did I do it? Going back to portion control (never finish a plate), and watching my calorie intake vs what's going out. It gets harder as you get older, I'm 36 btw. It's really, really tough and I've been very lucky. There are lovely ladies on here who can help with weightloss, keep a tracker of what you're eating and good luck! Keep motivated and you'll get there.


----------



## MrsButterfly

I'm another myfitnesspal fan. It's amazing how calories add up without you realising. I'm trying to avoid carbs late afternoon/evening and just doing a 30min exercise DVD a few times a week while lo naps. I've managed to lose half a stone since start of new year. Still have a stone to go but feel like I'm on the right track now.


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

I know how you feel, i put on tons of weight during pregnancy, ive just started my 'diet', not really a diet more of a healthier eating plan, i have cut out most sugar, only have one spoon a day in my coffee and i replace one of my meals (lunch) with a fruit smoothie or juice, i make my own so i know not too much bad stuff is going into it, im starting slowly as you need to work your body into it, i have stopped drinking regular coke and its amazing how much better i feel! im going to start walking baby in her stroller, then in a couple of weeks i will start going to the gym.

dont give up, i know its hard to find the time when you have a LO, thats why i have opted to have one meal as a smoothie as i just throw it in the blender and its done, i can sip it while i feed DD. good luck hun!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I know how you feel :hugs: I was piling the weight on and it's only recently that I've started to do something about it. 
Try to have healthy meals that are quick to make such as baked potato and beans. 
I'm on myfitnesspal too, it's such a great tool for weight loss :)


----------



## ZoMo

I am doing slimming world. 9lb off in 3 weeks. This is the 6th time I have done sliimming world - it always has worked for me until I fell off the wagon each time for various reasons. My best go at it I lost nearly 3 stone in a few months. Exercise dramatically slows my weight loss but this time round I am exercising again to get fitter and the weight loss will follow. You do need to put in some effort into making a main meal but you can have a fridge and cupboards full of 'free' food to snack on in the daytime. You can find lots of canned stuff you can just chuck together to make a main meal, there are some ready made supermarket meat / fish things you can whack in the over and just make a potato or something to go with them, and you can still have chocolate / crisps / ice lollies etc but you count them as 'syns' - each has a point value and you are allowed up to 15 points a day. You do have to limit things like bread / cereals / milk / cheese but you can eat unlimited amounts of other foods like lean meat, pasta, rice, potatoes, most mullerlight yoghurts etc. 

My 11 month old is constantly on the go and non-stop screaming at the kitchen stairgate at the moment so I dont make anything that takes time during the day. I manage with keeping one eye on her and cooking quick meals like spaghetti hoops on toast / scrambled egg on toast / jacket potato with cheese / tuna etc in the daytime then I make a main meal after she goes to bed at 7ish. I make loads in one go eg chilli or spag bol, freeze lots of portions and just chuck them in the microwave and boil some pasta / rice etc when I want them.


----------



## LeoLeah77

The problem is I just seem to be so lazy these days. I take LO out ever day and do a good long walk but I hate getting up early and feel unmotivated to cook (and I usually LOVE cooking) I feel this way I think because me and OH aren't living together ATM, so I'm looking after her all day everyday and looking after her on my own 3/4 nights a week too. Argh! Wish I could get more motivated. Me and OH are looking for a place so hopefully when we move out I'll be more comfortable cooking etc cuz he'll be there to look after her.


----------



## MiniKiwi

You don't need to make elaborate meals, baked potato, baked chicken/fish, steamed vegetables etc. It's so simple. It has got to be hard having your LO by yourself most of the time but eating healthy doesn't take much time - you should just try it out, you'll see how easy it is


----------



## LeoLeah77

Good news! I've been eating healthily and walking everyday and lost half a stone! :D :D just another stone and a half to go!


----------



## MiniKiwi

Woohoo! :wohoo:

That's the way! Stick at it, you won't regret making a positive change for yourself!

If you ever need any help or motivation, us lot in the dieting and weightloss forum will support you. Way to go :thumbup:


----------



## Bevziibubble

LeoLeah77 said:


> Good news! I've been eating healthily and walking everyday and lost half a stone! :D :D just another stone and a half to go!


Great work! Well done! :happydance:

And as MiniKiwi said, we are all here to support you :)


----------



## LeoLeah77

Thanks guys :)


----------

